# A dog that looks like a greyhound?



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

I was at puppy kindergarten with Sophie last night and there was a newcomer to our group. Silly me, didn't ask the owner what kind of dog he was. He looked like a brown spotted greyhound but his head seems so much smaller than a greyhound head that I've ever seen. He must have been just a pup, he was about waist high though. Are puppy greyhounds' heads that much smaller when they are pups? No it wasn't a whippet, way too large to be a whippet.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe it was an Itailian Greyhound


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Italian Greyhound?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italian_Greyhound

Borzoi-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borzoi


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe an Ibizan Hound or Saluki? Did it have long or short fur?

Here's a site with pictures of various sighthounds: http://www.sighthound.net/


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

couldn't be IG...she said it was too big for a Whippet and Whippets are bigger than IG's.....i would venture to say a Greyhound pup.....guess you'll have to ask next time you see them....


----------



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the sighthound links. I took a look and the heads are all too big LOL! Can you believe that? He had short fur like a greyhound and the long tail and legs. I'm stumped, I guess if they're still there next wednesday, I'll have to ask. They didn't do some of the exercises with the class last night. Only a few, so it was kind of a strange situation. Maybe he's a handicapped greyhound who's at a new foster home? But I'll admit he was a sweet sweet big guy.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Just walk up to them and ask "Hey! cute dog, what breed is it?"
They more then likely will like bragging about their pup to you XD


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Greyhounds don't really come in brown. Technically, they can but it's _extremely_ rare to see a liver/chocolate greyhound. Maybe it was a greyhound mix of some sort.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> Greyhounds don't really come in brown. Technically, they can but it's _extremely_ rare to see a liver/chocolate greyhound. Maybe it was a greyhound mix of some sort.


Hey, but there are some brown ones in you sig!


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Nargle said:


> Hey, but there are some brown ones in you sig!


They're brindled. Look closely.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Silken Windhound pup, maybe?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Nargle said:


> Hey, but there are some brown ones in you sig!


Yep...shades of brindle. We have a dark brindle, dun brindle and a white brindle. Most people will refer to brindles as "stripey", not usually as a solid color like brown. But, I suppose from afar they might appear to be brown. That never really occurred to me.

Silkes are wonderful dogs but are pretty coated, so I'm I'd be surprised if someone confused them with a greyhound (plus they are smaller). Their heads, though, are a lot smaller than a greyhound's.


----------



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

I should have looked at your signature lovemygreys because the fellows coat was just like the one in the left corner. I said spotted... duh! But you see how it's got the brown and grey? That's the boy's coat. I'm thinking he must have been a young greyhound, but my goodness his head needed to grow into his body. He had the same shape as your sig pic in the corner, but I'd say his head was only 2/3 the size I would imagine a greyhound's head to be in relation to his body size. I've never had too much contact with Greyhounds except from afar and they have always been adults.

I'm hoping that they'll be there this wednesday so I can ask, hopefully in a non obtrusive way what breed the dog is.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

You got to meet at landshark (aka greyhound pup)??? 
I am BEYOND jealous!!! 

asking what breed a dog is rarely obtrusive, don't worry!


----------

